# Réparer Macintosh Portable



## spiritracks (28 Décembre 2011)

Salut !

Alors voilà j'ai acheter un macintosh portable modèle M5120, avec sa sacoche de transport et 2 alims. 

Il semblerait que la batterie soit foutu, un problème classique apparemment vu son type et son âge. Je dis ça parce que une fois branché sur secteur, avec pile 9V neuve et batterie+cache retiré, la machine démarre. 

A ce moment là, apparaît un code d'erreur accompagné d'un SAD MAC (si ça s'appelle bien comme ça). De mémoire le code ressemble à celui-ci : 01000A10.

Je suis sûr du 01000 à 100%, du A10 à 90%.

Bon j'entends bien le DD gratter, j'ai vu sur le site support d'apple que ce code d'erreur correspondait à une erreur de ROM. 

Je fais appel à vous pour m'aider car à partir de là je ne sais pas du tout quoi faire pour réparer tout ça.

En toute honnêteté, je pense réparer la bête et la garder quelques années avant de m'en séparer, principalement pour découvrir ce qu'était l'informatique à l'époque puisque j'ai 20 ans, je fais des études d'info c'est donc quelque chose qui m'intéresse beaucoup. 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses

Seb


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2011)

M5120, c'est quoi, ça ? dans l'ordre des N° de modèles, ça s'insérerait entre le PowerBook G3 "PDQ", l'évolution du Wallstreet de septembre 98 (M4753) et le PowerBook G3 "Lombard" de mai 99 (M5343), mais il n'y a pas eu de modèle intermédiaire entre ces deux là 

Toujours est-il qu'un problème de Rom, exception faite de cas, non portés à ma connaissance, de portables avec des Rom enfichées sur support, le seul remède connu, c'est le changement de carte mère.


----------



## spiritracks (28 Décembre 2011)

Ben c'est celui-là, je pensais avoir été assez clair pourtant ^^

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh_Portable

Bon si faut vraiment changer la carte mère ça m'arrange pas du tout :/


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2011)

spiritracks a dit:


> Ben c'est celui-là, je pensais avoir été assez clair pourtant ^^



http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh_Portable[/QUOTE]

Ben nan, c'était pas si clair que ça, parce que celui là, que ça soit la doc S.A.V. Apple ou MacTracker, il est répertorié comme "Macintosh Portable", mais pas comme M5120, les N° de modèles de cette forme n'étant d'ailleurs apparus qu'au temps des premiers portables PPC (ceux à base de PPC 603).



spiritracks a dit:


> Bon si faut vraiment changer la carte mère ça m'arrange pas du tout :/



La bonne nouvelle, c'est qu'apparemment, sur ce modèle, la Rom serait sur une "carte fille". La mauvaise, c'est que avec le problème que tu décris, le "startup problem flowchart" indique comme remède le remplacement de la carte mère, et que cette carte fille n'apparait qu'à un seul endroit dans le "take apart",  au chapitre de la mise à jour de l'écran (remplacement de l'écran par un "rétro-éclairé") :




Donc, je ne suis pas certain qu'il s'agisse bien de ça. Toutefois, tu ne risque rien à la démonter, le cas échéant nettoyer ses contacts, puis la remonter, des fois que le problème vienne d'une oxydation des dits contacts.


----------



## spiritracks (29 Décembre 2011)

Pas de soucis alors, je saurai pour la prochaine fois 

D'un coté c'est bizarre et de l'autre pas.
Parce que je conçoit qu'il faille changer la ROM si on change d'écran, mais pourquoi ils en parlent seulement au chapitre du changement d'écran alors.
Tu penses que c'est possible que la ROM soit de base sur la carte mère, et que dans le cas où on change d'écran on met cette carte fille et le système l'utilise dès qu'il l'a détecte ?

Je vais déjà essayer de le démonter et de regarder les contacts comme tu me le conseille et voir ce que ça donne.

Merci en tout cas pour tes réponses rapides en tout cas


----------



## iMacounet (29 Décembre 2011)

Le Macintosh Portable est bien réferencé par "M5120"


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Le Macintosh Portable est bien réferencé par "M5120"



Peut-être, mais je me demande bien où, parce que ça n'est pas le cas sur MacTracker, ni sur la doc S.A.V. d'Apple !


----------



## spiritracks (29 Décembre 2011)

Perso moi je l'ai vu marqué dessus. Et si tu tapes "apple M5120" sur google, tu tombes dessus assez facilement aussi


----------



## spiritracks (29 Décembre 2011)

Alors après démontage, j'ai rien vu de cassé ou autre.

J'ai été bluffé par la solidité du truc, et tout ça sans vis  Vraiment du beau boulot en tout cas.

Ca se trouve une carte mère vous pensez ? Après documentation j'ai vu qu'il y avait de la ROM soudé sur la carte mère, donc si y'a un problème dessus je pense que c'est foutu :/

Par contre le disque dur laisse échapper un truc qui ressemble à de la graisse !? WTF ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2011)

Tu as essayé de débrancher/rebrancher toutes les cartes filles ? (pour le disque dur, ça ne sent pas bon, et trouver un disque SCSI compatible aujourd'hui, ça risque aussi d'être coton) !


----------



## spiritracks (29 Décembre 2011)

Y'a pas de cartes filles de connectées enfaite. Les seuls périphériques présents sont :
_ Floppy drive 
_ Disque Dur

Pour le disque dur on peut s'en passer et démarrer sur disquette ou pas ?

Enfin avant de parler de ça va falloir régler le problème de la ROM qui va être beaucoup plus coton que le disque dur :/


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2011)

spiritracks a dit:


> Pour le disque dur on peut s'en passer et démarrer sur disquette ou pas ?



Pour ce que j'en sais, le disque dur était optionnel sur cette machine, donc 



spiritracks a dit:


> Enfin avant de parler de ça va falloir régler le problème de la ROM qui va être beaucoup plus coton que le disque dur :/



Ben une carte mère de ce modèle, ça ne doit pas courir les rues, d'autant qu'il ne s'en est pas vendu des masses d'après ce que j'ai pu lire.


----------



## spiritracks (29 Décembre 2011)

C'est pas faux, merci de m'y faire penser tiens 

Mouai, autant le mettre tout de suite en vitrine quoi 

Merci pour tes réponses en tout cas


----------



## cdbvs (5 Janvier 2012)

Salut à tous et à toutes et bonne année, c'est Cdbvs.


J'ai le même ordinateur.
Je l'ai acheté 75 il y a facilement 3 ans sur eBay.
Il ne fonctionnait pas quand je l'ai eu: Grimace au démarrage.
Aujourd'hui il ne s'allume même plus.

La pile chauffe à mort durant la charge.

Un ordinateur comme ça en bon état coute environ 500 tout de même.
C'est pas demain que j'en achèterais un, et pourtant ça m'aurais bien plus!


Voilà.
Désolé et à bientôt

Cdbvs


----------



## AF_ (11 Janvier 2012)

Salut,

J'ai la même bécane sous les yeux, à réparer aussi.
Même problème avec plusieurs codes erreurs différents au démarrage.

D'après ce que je lis sur ce post c'est plutôt mauvais signe, je vais devoir tout démonter pour y voir plus clair.. Je passerai faire un retour là-dessus si la situation s'améliore.

Par contre je confirme c'est bien un Macintosh Portable "M5120", référence qui apparait directement sur la carcasse de la machine.

A+


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2012)

AF_ a dit:


> Par contre je confirme c'est bien un Macintosh Portable "M5120", référence qui apparait directement sur la carcasse de la machine.



Mais hélas, sur aucune doc, que ça soit celle d'Apple ou de tierce partie, comme MacTracker, par exemple, ce qui fait que pour ceux qui n'ont pas la machine sous les yeux, "M5120" n'évoque rien.


----------

